
Four years running Server Check.in - geerlingguy
https://servercheck.in/blog/four-years-running-server-checkin
======
ecelis
Interesting read, since many of this type of articles I've read are from a
perspective of failed startups and entrepreneurs, in your case it has been a
side project that got successful enough to fund by itself while earning you
some extra cash.

------
waivej
This is awesome! Thanks for creating and sharing it at a reasonable cost.

~~~
geerlingguy
You're welcome! I wish more people would do retrospectives on their 'Show HN'
projects a few years later. Especially if it went belly-up, because sometimes
those stories are even more interesting and insightful!

